# Stinkendes HX850



## Barrogh (4. April 2011)

Habe vor einer Woche mein Corsair HX850 bekommen.

Am we, hatte ich leider einen kurzschluss - da kam aus dem nt  eine kleine, hellgraue und nach verbranntem iwas riechende wolke raus.  Der PC war aus.

Nach entfernen des kurzschlusses ging alles wieder ganz normal. Riecht auch nimmer also auch jzt nix schlimmes mehr.
 Jzt is ja wieder alles in Ordnung

Sollte ich mir Sorgen machen oder es umtauschen?


----------



## HeaDCorE (4. April 2011)

Ja am besten du tauschst es um.
Den es können jederzeit wieder kurzschlüsse entstehen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (4. April 2011)

Ach, da hat ihm so ein komsicher Typ dazu geraten, hier nachzufragen!


----------



## Barrogh (4. April 2011)

sollte ich das denn über Corsair laufen lassen oder über den shop?


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (4. April 2011)

Kannst Du direkt über Corsair abwickeln oder beim Händler.


----------

